# Wirbel!!



## Neuer--Angler (16. Mai 2012)

Hi Guys!
Hat jemand Antworten zu folgenden Fragen :

1.Wie sind kleiner/mittlerer/großer Wirbel gekennzeichnet?
Ich meine durch welche Zahlen auf den Wirbelpäkchen weiss man was in Kathegorie klein mittel oder groß fällt?

2.In meiner Software zum praktischen teil kommt keine einzige Stopperperle vor - ist das so richtig??

3.Durch welche Kennzeichnung kann ich die Grundrute bei Aal von der Spinnrute Hecht (gleiches Wurfgewicht) unterscheiden?
Länger oder kürzer reicht nicht aus da sich die Längenangaben im einen Maximal und Minimalfall überschneiden können?

4.Wodurch kann man Meereswirbel von den normalen Wirbeln unterscheiden?

5.Ist die Pose von der Tragkraft her richtig wenn man bei Karpfen 5-10 Gr. nimmt?
Und bei Rotfedern Brassen und Rotaugen 1-3,5??


----------



## flasha (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wirbel!!*

1. In der Prüfung gibt es meines Wissen nur die optische Unterscheidung....klein, mittel und groß ^^

3. Normalerweise ist die Spinrute eine zweiteilige Spinrute und die Grundrute eine Teleskoprute. Zumindest war es bei mir in der Prüfung so.

4. Der Meereswirbel ist "extra" groß. ^^

5. Ja.


Wo machst du überhaupt deine Prüfung? In welchem Bundesland?


----------



## Neuer--Angler (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wirbel!!*

In Nrw.

Danke .


----------



## Micha85 (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wirbel!!*

Meereswirbel sind in aller Regel mit Kugellager versehen.
Die drehen sich also besonders leicht. 
Je nach dem wie die in der Prüfung vorhanden sind nimmst du entweder die bei denen 'Meereswirbel' oder 'Kugellagerwirbel' auf der Packung steht oder (bei losen Wirbeln) eben die ganz grossen.  

Alles weitere siehe Vorposter.


----------



## Zanderstorm (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wirbel!!*

Vgl. Meine PN von gerade...

Bei uns Kreis Aachen, waren z.B. Die Posen einfach durcheinander, man nimmt eine der kleinsten und sagt: kleine Pose, man nimmt eine der grössten und sagt große Pose :q

Die Aal-und Hechtrute waren bei uns unterschiedlich lang, weiß aber die genauen Masse nicht mehr...

Tipp: schreib Dir die Montagen einzeln sauber raus und markier dir die Besonderheiten...


----------

